# How does Alienware System Lighting work?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

So when I build my new comp, it's likely that I'm going to use a barebones Alienware case. I'm going to soundproof it myself, but that doesn't help with the actual lighting. The Standard System Lighting isn't offered Via Alienware, and when I speak to them about it, they mentioned something about a second board that's needed in order to install the lighting. At some point I'm going to want that lighting, which means I'll have to do it myself...but I have no idea how.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Doubt its a second board doing the lighting. They are neon cathode
tubes, they plug into a molex or other connector coming from power
supply. 12volt.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

manic said:


> Doubt its a second board doing the lighting. They are neon cathode
> tubes, they plug into a molex or other connector coming from power
> supply. 12volt.


Alienware disagrees.

"he lighting is another issue, the problem is that there are 2 boards that you need to hook up the lighting, we have one of the boards, but not the other one. Alienware won't sell them directly, so there is basically no way to get one. I hope this helps, thanks Matt Alienware"

Still, I'll probably just hook up some cathodes and figure out the positioning myself.


----------

